

Gusto Email App Coming Soon - apphands
http://gustoemail.com/?ref=sd
I haven&#x27;t a clue what this is. &quot;Something to do with email&quot;, my friend told me. It&#x27;s from a tech startup in Indianapolis. This could be great, or not .. one thing is for sure, they are so secret, they don&#x27;t even want to tell you what they are before your sign up to get advanced notice. THAT&#x27;s BALLS!   http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gustoemail.com&#x2F;?ref=sd
======
apphands
I haven't a clue what this is. "Something to do with email", my friend told
me. It's from a tech startup in Indianapolis. This could be great, or not ..
one thing is for sure, they are so secret, they don't even want to tell you
what they are before your sign up to get advanced notice. THAT's BALLS!
[http://gustoemail.com/?ref=sd](http://gustoemail.com/?ref=sd)

~~~
krapp
Wow. Such viral. Many hype.

